# very best tv to use



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi all

im after buying he oppo 205 4k blu ray player

in peoples opion what would be the ultimate tv to use for the very best picture qualiy for ultra hd hdr/ dolby vision/ blu ray movies and for ps4 pro gaming and xbox one s gaming to show of what the oppo 205 can do thanks


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Obviously the term "ultimate " is going to cost you some big bucks ... OLED's made by LG are THE stunning picture by far the best looking you can get - but they seems to be several complaints about image retention ... 
Other than OLED you've got 4K Ultra HDs .. I sell alot of SONY 4k XBR series and its a very very good picture with the right 4k content...and no issues


----------



## enigami (Sep 18, 2017)

LG's OLED TVs are expensive, but they are top of the line when it comes to color gamut, adjustments in contrast, HDR, white balance and true color accuracy.


----------

